# Messi Gol Getafe vs Maradona Gol Inghilterra



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2015)

Nei giorni scorsi si è creata una bella discussione nel topic http://www.milanworld.net/messi-o-maradona-el-pibe-lui-ha-fatto-300-gol-ma-vt28153.html su chi fosse più forte tra Messi e Maradona.

Ora vorrei porvi un'altro quesito.Di Maradona si ricorda sempre il famoso gol contro l'Inghilterra,mentre di Messi si ricorda spesso e volentieri il gol fatto contro il Getafe.
Qual'è il più bello e il più difficile da eseguire secondo voi?

Per me quello più difficile/bello è il gol di Leo.Seppur l'avversario e l'importanza della partita fosse di ben altro valore,Leo scarta più uomini al doppio della velocità rispetto a Maradona.Ma soprattutto quelli del Getafe,fanno di tutto per strappargli il pallone: Scivolate,pressing etc.Ma non ci riescono.
Non voglio sminuire il gol di Maradona,ma quel gol se paragonato a quello di Messi ai miei occhi risulta imbarazzante.Gli avversari si fanno saltare come birilli.
Si è sempre parlato del gol di Maradona sminuendo quello di Leo,ma secondo me questo è uno degli errori più grandi.La difficoltà del gol di Leo è disarmante.

Voi che ne pensate?

Video al secondo e terzo post.


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2015)

Messi


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2015)

Maradona


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Maggio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Nei giorni scorsi si è creata una bella discussione nel topic http://www.milanworld.net/messi-o-maradona-el-pibe-lui-ha-fatto-300-gol-ma-vt28153.html su chi fosse più forte tra Messi e Maradona.
> 
> Ora vorrei porvi un'altro quesito.Di Maradona si ricorda sempre il famoso gol contro l'Inghilterra,mentre di Messi si ricorda spesso e volentieri il gol fatto contro il Getafe.
> Qual'è il più bello e il più difficile da eseguire secondo voi?
> ...



gol imparagonabili..al di là dei 30 anni che li separano..uno è stato realizzato in una gara storica di un mondiale, l'altro se non erro in una partita di coppa del Re stravinta dal Barca..
Ne riparliamo quando Messi vincerà da solo un mondiale..


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> gol imparagonabili..al di là dei 30 anni che li separano..uno è stato realizzato in una gara storica di un mondiale, l'altro se non erro in una partita di coppa del Re stravinta dal Barca..
> Ne riparliamo quando Messi vincerà da solo un mondiale..



Si parla di difficoltà. Nemmeno io voglio paragonare il blasone di una semifinale del mondiale, con il blasone di una semifinale di coppa del re. Ma cavoli, a me fa ridere vedere come si fanno scartare gli avversari di Maradona. Non voglio sminuire il suo gol, non sto dicendo che fosse semplice farlo eh. Anche perché lui è l'unico che riuscito a fare un gol del genere nella sua epoca, però boh. Io vedo quelle immagini e penso "Ma come diavolo si fanno saltare gli avversari?" invece quelli del Getafe ci provano in tutti i modi a fermare Leo, ma non ci riescono. Basta vedere il numero di scivolate che ci sono contro Leo e il numero di tackle contro Diego. Poi Messi scarta più avversari in meno spazio e al doppio della velocità. Per me è molto più difficile fare un gol come quello di Messi, piuttosto che uno come quello di Maradona. Aldilà dell'epoca... Le immagini SECONDO ME parlano chiaro.


----------



## Djici (25 Maggio 2015)

Non devi essere per forza un super fenomeno per segnare un gol partendo dal tuo campo in un mondiale


----------



## mr.wolf (25 Maggio 2015)

di Maradona bastava mettere solo il riscaldamento...


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> di Maradona bastava mettere solo il riscaldamento...



I numeri da circo mi hanno sempre fatto tanto ridere. Ci sono freestyler che fanno cose che Maradona si sognava di fare. Il calcio è altra roba. L'unico che riusciva a fare certi numeri utili durante le partite era Ronaldinho. Lui è il re incontrastato dei numeri. Ma li faceva durante le partite.... Nessuno come lui su questo lato.


Comunque basta off topic. La discussione è stata fatta per parlare solo di quei 2 gol e basta. Non d'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Maggio 2015)

Il gol del secolo scelgo per il semplice motivo che l'ha fatto contro L'Inghilterra in eliminazione diretta in un Mondiale.


----------



## davoreb (25 Maggio 2015)

Di goal belli ce ne se sono una marea anche in serie b ma se li fai nelle fasi finali dei mondiali valgono 10 volte tanto.


----------



## 666psycho (25 Maggio 2015)

io preferisco quello di Maradona, molto più elegante e non mi sembra che i giocatori lo lascino giocare.... infatti al momento di concludere ha ancora qualcuno ad inseguirlo..


----------



## Serginho (25 Maggio 2015)

A me quello di Messi mi sembra più difficile dell'altro di Maradona onestamente


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Maggio 2015)

Ragazzi che ci possano essere gol più belli fatti da altri calciatori lo so pure io. Ma forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Paragono questo due gol perché secondo me sono i due migliori calciatori di tutti i tempi. Fine. Parliamo solo di questi due gol. 
Se Maradona finisce con un avversario dietro, Messi finisce.con 3 avversari. Senza calcolare che tira da posizione molto più defilata. Aldilà del blasone della partita, la difficoltà per me è molto più alta nel gol di messi. Dai ragazzi a Maradona quasi lo fanno passare sul tappeto rosso RISPETTO al gol di Messi.


----------



## Marilson (26 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Il gol del secolo scelgo per il semplice motivo che l'ha fatto contro L'Inghilterra in eliminazione diretta in un Mondiale.



qui ancora rosicano come dei disperati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Maggio 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> qui ancora rosicano come dei disperati



Sono ancora convinti di essere i maestri del calcio? Ahah


----------



## Marilson (26 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono ancora convinti di essere i maestri del calcio? Ahah



No. C'e' un disfattismo generalizzato. Prima del mondiale lo scorso anno tutti gia' dicevano che avrebbero fallito miseramente come sempre


----------



## Torros (26 Maggio 2015)

concordo, Messi tiene la palla più vicino, salta più avversari nello stesso punto che vanno in raddoppio.
Quello di Maradona per me è più semplice, praticamente non provano nemmeno a contrastatalo, ma forse anche questo è un segnale che i tempi sono cambiati. Nel calcio odierno fare quello cose in competizioni di altissimo livello e in match decisivi è praticamente impossibile, perché ti stendono subito.

Non voglio polemizzare ma per me Maradona nel calcio odierno non sarebbe quello di oggi, sia per via di difese più organizzate e basate meno sul individualismo(contro giocatori cosi rapidi oggi serve poco), cosa che negli anni 80 in alcuni campionati potevano permettersi per via del regolamento più protettivo verso i difesnori, sia per via del suo stile di vità non adatto agli sport moderni.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Maggio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sono ancora convinti di essere i maestri del calcio? Ahah




Gli inglesi rosicano ancora anche perché pochi anni prima avevano sconfitto l'Argentina nella guerra della Falkland, quindi gli argentini videro quella partita come una "rivincita" della guerra che avevano perso, e nella mano de Dios ci videro anche un segno della provvidenza: come dire "anche Dio sostiene le nostre ragioni".


----------



## O Animal (26 Maggio 2015)

Getafe vs Inghilterra... Serve dire altro?


----------



## BB7 (27 Maggio 2015)

Quello di Maradona è una barza in confronto a quello di Messi. E' palese.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Maggio 2015)

Quarti di un Mondiale e semifinale di Copa del Rey. Dico solo questo....


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Maggio 2015)

Mi ero perso il topic.
Sicuramente meglio Messi,nonostante la cornice molto più prestigiosa del gol di Maradona.


----------



## Jino (31 Maggio 2015)

Messi è un genio del calcio, Messi è il calcio, è poesia. E' un dono innato, non costruito con tanto sacrificio (e quindi degno di enorme rispetto) come Ibra e Ronaldo. 

Messi è una cosa illegale.


----------



## Marchisio89 (31 Maggio 2015)

Quello di Messi mi piace di piú e lo ritengo piú difficile da fare, ma é anche vero che quello di Maradona era 1000x piú importante.


----------

